# I want to be the Bride of Frankenstein



## JahRah (Oct 23, 2009)

I think the key to any Bride of Frankenstein costume is the wig and the make up. Once you have that, I think you can pretty much put your own spin on the outfit. 

So, maybe think about what you would feel comfortable wearing. If you are trying to do pin-up version for full figured woman, maybe focus on the chest area. Maybe instead of having your legs completely revealed, you can wear torn fishnets. Something like in the picture below. I'm not sure I'm a huge fan of the take in the picture below, but you might like it. Or it might give you some ideas. 










Well, Not sure I have much else to offer. I'm sure others will have some great ideas. Good luck!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

JahRah, I like that one. I found a wig similar to that and my hubby will buy it for me when he get paid next week. I am still looking through. My mother and I were talking about it. We have some ideas toss around, but I am wanting more I guess.


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

The fact that you're on this site, I would think you'll come up with something great. It's all in the attitude, work it girl.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I forgot to say, not only I am looking for my self, and I am also looking for my husband as well....
OOPS! I saw this one picture...... I really like it. I just want the head piece, the rest i can do on my own.


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

Bride of Frankenstein is a costume I'd like to do one day; it's a great choice.

I agree with the above comment - no problem as long as the hair is right. The make up isn't too O.T.T, so that shouldn't be too difficult. 

I think this screen cap will be a good help with the costume:












Performing a google image search
 will help focus on Pin up styles, then you just have to see what works with your body,and what doesn't. That's one of the reasons we all love planning in advance! Trial and error will get you to where you want to be. 
I'm looking forward to seeing your progress


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Good for you! I dont think it should matter what size you are to do this costume or any actually I plan on doing the Bride next year. Someone on here posted (I cant remember who) the below pic of someone doing a pin up style Bride of Frankie I love this version and plan on doing something like this. You can change the outfit to a black dress or whatever you feel comfortable with as long as you have the hair and makeup and scars and a few bandages I think you will look great!*


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I love that picture. In my Red Riding Hood album is a picture of myself and my hubby 13 years ago before we were married. Now I want a newer picture of us. HAHAHha kind of like a before and after picutre. That would be funny.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I love the one posted above and think these are good too:



















The dresses used are good for a heavier person I think - shows off the bust, covers the tummy, doesn't have to be skin tight. If you don't want a skirt that short you could go for something more like a pencil skirt.

This site has a ton of different pictures of people costuming as The Bride:
http://www.myspace.com/portraitofthebride/photos/albums/the-bride-reborn/362914?page=5


----------

